# Stangen mit Photoshop?



## Masterman (6. März 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne Stangen oder Verbindungen erstellen. Weis aber nicht wie ich es bewerkstelligen soll.

Ich möchte eine Grafig aufbauen, die einem Stahlgerüst ähnelt. Aber dennoch sollte am ende und anfang der Metallstange verbindungen sein womit ich dann an das nächste anknüpfen kann, so möchte ich darstellen, dass ein Textfeld an diesen zwei Stangen hängt.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!

Gruss DeR MaStEr

Thx schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## MistR-X (6. März 2003)

hast du mal ein beispiel?
meinst irgendwie gelenke oder was?


----------



## Masterman (6. März 2003)

Ja,
man kann sich das so vorstellen, eine dünne Stange und limks und rechts Gelenke um z.B. was aufzuhängen oder so!


----------



## MistR-X (6. März 2003)

achsoo, naja da gibtsn paar tutorials zu, musst mal auf http://www.photoshoptutorials.de gucken, ich meine da sowas gesehen zu haben, obs das hier auch gibt weis ich net.
Naja kleiner tip, mit verläufen, ebeneneinstellungen und masken kannste da oft einiges machen.


----------



## Masterman (6. März 2003)

Jep,
danke!


----------

